# What!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I jut purchased totw wetland to change things up....and i was under the impression totw wetlands was the best of the 4 totw formulas. i assumed this was the case due to the use of CHICKEN FAT as opposed to CANOLA oil...but according to hubpages, dogs do better on oils????


Taste of the Wild Wetlands Canine Formula with Roasted Wild Fowl Dry Dog Food Making Your dog Sick?

Chicken fat(Minus 1 point): Good source of energy for cats, dogs do best on oils rather than animal fat.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Calm down, RC. That doesn't even make logical sense. 

Why would a dog do better on vegetable oil instead of animal fat? Because dogs eat so much veggies and that's the source of most of their fat intake? I don't think so. 

For dogs, nutrients and ingredients derived from animals will always be better than plant derived.

You read one website and freaked out? Come on, RC. You're a smart guy. Don't jump to such conclusions!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

BTW that website is a joke, you should read what it says about Orijen. Please don't use that website to help you determine your dog's diet.

xoxo


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

From my understanding...

Chicken fat is a good source of omega fatty acids and very easily absorbed.

Egg product is dehydrated egg.

Potatoes are a good source of energy.

Turkey... why that page suggest that it means the food is high in grains is beyond me. TOTW is a grain free food. Sure its not in meal form but there are two meal forms of duck and chicken as the first two ingredients and then further down it has roasted quail and duck in its non dehydrated form so no worries about not having enough protein sources in there.


Could be very wrong in all of this of course but my conclusion is that that particular website is about as trustworthy as a used car salesman with the name of "Honest Hank" which by the way isn't very trustworthy.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They gave a +1 for sweet potatoes and a -1 for reg. I would grade it opposite. I think I'd rather use regular potatoes than sweet potatoes. Reason is that sweet potatoes have more sugar, which means more carbs. I'd really like no potatoes lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually potato's have almost zero nutrient value and sweet potato's have a ton of nutrients and it isn't even close. All dogs need a fat in their diet, but they can do without any oils. I like seeing both. Hubpages is a joke and quoting them is like quoting a supermarket employee about good dog food. This is a GOOD dog food site(link below)!!!! And check every other article below the picture of the dog. By the way whole egg can not be an ingredient in dog food anymore, it must come in a hydrated form or the wording must be changed, which really means more egg. I just realized you were quoting Susan (the total idiot) Peters, that women has been sued a dozen times and it was all put out on the shout board on the home page(http://dogfoodchat.com/) . AND YES WETLANDS IS THE BEST OF THE FOUR!!
The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's Susan peters, she's a hack who people are ripping apart in her Orijen comments.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> AND YES WETLANDS IS THE BEST OF THE FOUR!!
> The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


weird thing is, it was the cheapest at my store. it was 41.99 and like 44 and change after tax..HP and PS were like 43 and 45.before tax.

plus i just feel that as a retriever shane would have a desire for duck

idk why the title of the hubpages asks if totw is making your dogs sick, but i guess since the consensus is shes a quack i wont worry


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Calm down, RC. That doesn't even make logical sense.
> 
> Why would a dog do better on vegetable oil instead of animal fat? Because dogs eat so much veggies and that's the source of most of their fat intake? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


yeah, but maybe she means any oils, not just veggies. is salmon oil better than chicken fat?

but yeah i just got kinda nervous lol...im like this goes against everything i know ha


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Think of it this way, if a dog was in the wild would it eat a chicken ? lol, you bet. Now would it go down with the bears and do a little fishing ? LOL, OF COURSE NOT. None of my German Shepherds have ever been able to eat salmon, nor can they handle salmon oil on their foods. They get terrible stools and one gets hotspots. Even canned pumpkin doesn't help. If your dog can handle salmon, great, but many dogs can not and it isn't related to the Pacific parasite in raw salmon.

is salmon oil better than chicken fat? *NO*, but salmon oil well help their coats, but if you are feeding Orijen or another good brand you shouldn't need to add any oil.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

plus i just feel that as a retriever shane would have a desire for duck- LOLOL, I almost died laffing reading that. Do a taste test. I did one and Tony started chocking he was eating the wetlands so fast. After a month or so I gave him a taste of the, wild sierra, man he went nuts. I really think it was just time for a new taste. But Orijen is his biggest meal, but the different tastes are needed.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> BTW that website is a joke, you should read what it says about Orijen. Please don't use that website to help you determine your dog's diet.
> 
> xoxo


I agree - if you look at that site enough you will see contradictions between different foods with the same ingredients.


----------

